# Railway Magazines?



## condemnedtodrift (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone have any advice on a rail mag that has good info & pictures. We have some issues of 'Railway Quarterly' that only covers freight (no passenger trains), and has yard maps & detailed scheduling info, but it's from the 60's. Looking for something similar to subscribe to to kill the oncoming winter boredom.


----------



## Smallredbox (Nov 2, 2009)

Wider, have you ever seen/read any of Lee's "There's something about a train"?

Ive been looking for a copy, and want to know if it is any good. (it looks neat)

The rarity of it makes me want it even more, to be honest.


----------



## Smallredbox (Nov 2, 2009)

I saw those online a while ago. I'll try to get one or both for Christmas


----------



## condemnedtodrift (Nov 3, 2009)

I've had the pleasure of reading several of those (something about a train). I mustuv read them 20 times thru. Definitely grab em if you can.

oh, and thanks for the reply wider


----------



## Maxx (Apr 29, 2010)

also one of the best trainhopping zines ive been lucky enough to read the last 2 of is "shit eatin grin".its put out by this kid nathan in richmond. there's 6 issues out, i dont know how to get em though, i got lucky and ran into the kid in cola last year.


----------

